# RIP Muhammad Ali



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 4, 2016)

Boxing legend Muhammad Ali dies aged 74 - BBC News

2016 body count really hurts.


----------



## asher (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Daf57 (Jun 4, 2016)

Just saw that!  RIP and respect Muhammad Ali.


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 4, 2016)

The Oatmeal said it best: George RR Martin in the author of 2016.

Ali was a legend of a man. Period. Rest in peace, your fight is over...


----------



## technomancer (Jun 4, 2016)

RIP champ


----------



## Ebart (Jun 4, 2016)

Bummed about this one for sure.


----------



## Detested (Jun 5, 2016)

Ali Ali Ali Ali !


----------

